# INTJ with Strong Ti?



## MagisterLudi (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I'm new in this forum, and this is my first message.

I took MBTI test several times before, and I scored INTJ quite consistently (latest result: I:97% N:89%, T:100%, J:74%). However, I've recently learned about Jungian Cognitive Function Test, and I took it twice with adequate time in between. My result isn't consistent with the INTJ cognitive functions in MBTI. My three dominant functions are: Ti, Te, and Ni. To be exact:
in order of strength: Ti-Te-Ni-Si-Ne-Se-Fi-Fe
(with Ti:12.31, Te:10.85, Ni:10.72)

I'm well aware both MBTI and cognitive functions are abstractions we use to simplify and explain our complex thought processes, but I'm still uncomfortable with the inconsistency between the two models. Can anyone explain me how I should interpret these results?

Note: Sorry if a similar thread exists, I wasn't able to locate it.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

MagisterLudi said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm new in this forum, and this is my first message.
> 
> I took MBTI test several times before, and I scored INTJ quite consistently (latest result: I:97% N:89%, T:100%, J:74%). However, I've recently learned about Jungian Cognitive Function Test, and I took it twice with adequate time in between. My result isn't consistent with the INTJ cognitive functions in MBTI. My three dominant functions are: Ti, Te, and Ni. To be exact:
> in order of strength: Ti-Te-Ni-Si-Ne-Se-Fi-Fe
> ...


Welcome to PerC, sir!  We are happy to have you.

I don't think anyone's cognitive functions perfectly line up with their temperament. xDDDD My two strongest were Ni and Ne the first time I took a cognitive functions test, and they were also exactly equal. That result should imply that I'm either 1) a judger, if my 1st function is Ni, 2) an extrovert, if my 1st function is Ne. I am neither judger nor extrovert. I think I'm usually 80% perceiving and 70% introverted when I take MBTI Sorters. I also have a random extremely strong Ti, supposedly an INFP's weakest function. Eventually, I went with the profile which made the most sense with my cognitive functions and what I know about myself. 

Reading up on cognitive functions to make sure the test was accurate might be helpful.  However, if Ni and Te are two of your top three and you strongly identify with the INTJ profile, you are most likely an INTJ.


----------



## bamboozle (Sep 3, 2011)

Might be helpful to consider the eight-function model. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but…as I understand it, the point is not necessarily how strong you are in your functions/perspectives but how you relate to them. The eight-function model breaks down those relationships. The task, then, is to figure out which functions constitute your 'ego' and go from there. 

I hope it helps. It certainly helped me put words to the way I'm so comfortable with (some) Se and Fi perspectives…even though Se and Fi don't really figure in your classic INTP model. So, maybe take a look and see what you think.


----------

